# Parting my 03 f350 with 23,000 original miles



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/d/parting-2003-foriginal-miles/6410883022.html

Craigslist link above


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I wish I had a way to get that engine to me.


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Pm sent


----------

